# Cannot load Battlefield 2142 on Vista system



## madcity2142 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bought a new Dell with AMD 64 dual core and Nvidia Geforce 8600GT. Cannot get Battlefield 2142 to load. It will load on computer, but when I go to play the game it says" Please insert install CD" (the disc is in) or it will take me to the beginning of the game but state I need a patch. I will go to get the patch, and midway through it says "server not responding" after downloading for 15 minutes out of 1 hr.

I am a REAL beginner at all this. I do note that the game says it was made for Windows XP, but I was forced to get Vista buying this Dell system. I thought Microsoft would allow the older version of 2142 to play? 

Anyone know (besides sending this back) how I can get 2142 to work on this cpu?  
Thank you for your help!!! Andy


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

bf2142 will work on vista...as u say it does need to be patched...download and install EA store (google it) and update through that...if that doesnt work, paste this into the google search bar bf2142 full patch 1.25 that will download the correct patch..i suggest getting it from either gamershell.com or off the official bf forums


----------



## madcity2142 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bloo Choo,

The patch worked, but the game will still not boot up. I uninstalled and reinstalled the game and now it keeps asking me to "insert the 2142 install disc". I have the disc in, but that is all the farther I can get. No other screen comes up but that.


----------



## madcity2142 (Nov 19, 2007)

The patch did download to my CPU where the other ones would not.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hmm thats odd...and i bet frustrating..have you right clicked the disk and clicked open...then double clicked on the battlfied2142.exe? that will directly open the game...that way its possible to see if the preblem is the shortcut or ther path to the disk...


----------



## madcity2142 (Nov 19, 2007)

well, we reloaded the game again and now it is working. Thanks for your help BlooChoo. It is great having a site like this around and people like you to help. I noticed you on quite a few other forums. Thank you for lending your time to helping out people with CPU problems.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well its no prob..i know that it is frustrating when you have a system and for some reason it isnt working...which is why its great to have a community like this that works

glad the game works for you now..maybe ill see u on the battlefield...add me if u like..im called bloochoo on ther to


----------



## madcity2142 (Nov 19, 2007)

Part of your thread cut-off. Do I just add you as bloochoo or is there more? Thanks.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah..yeh i was typing it at work...boss was coming round so i clicked send then desktop hehe..umm yeh i think as i remember find the neat little option "Search buddy" at the bottom, underneath your buddy list. Find the name and then Add Buddy...the jus put bloochoo in...that shud add me...


----------



## madcity2142 (Nov 19, 2007)

Great, thank you. But now I have a new problem. While playing 2142 the game freezes and the error "PUNKBUSTER" comes on and kicks me out? What is that? I can only play games for 5 minutes or less and that comes on.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah the age old punkbuster problems!!!! punkbuster is a program that is installed with bf2142 that makes sure your not cheating...and it kickes u if ur cheating...but dont worry i used to get kicked all the time till i found the solution...just like u i wasnt cheating...so i wrote ths thread

http://forums.techguy.org/games/635991-punkbuster-help-here.html?highlight=punkbuster+help+is+here

just do the bits in he first thread an try agin...also make sure ur firewall and windows defender is allowing bf214 and punkbuster a and b

also with vista right click the bf2142 from the start menu and go to properties then tick run as administrator


----------



## madcity2142 (Nov 19, 2007)

What site do you recommend where can I get the pbsvc.exe to install? and pbsetup? Thanks.


----------



## madcity2142 (Nov 19, 2007)

Also, how come I only get about 12 servers when I go on the internet? I know when my son use to play this game you use to get about 200 different servers. Would you recommend getting the Tampa map from gamershell.com or is it not worth it?

Again, thank you for your time and effort in this ordeal as I learn the world of computing (should say gaming!).


----------



## madcity2142 (Nov 19, 2007)

I did some playing around and got the game to work with the thread you sent me! Thanks, I just get intimidated sometimes with adding things to a computer I am not sure of. 

The only problem I have now is that only about 12-20 servers show up as being active, even after hitting "update servers" list. I went to my sons computer and he was still able to pull up 200+ servers for BF2142 and we are on the same network. Any ideas on what is going on? Thank you.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

aye...sorry i havnt been on much...the whole server thing is u will need to update...google the full 1.4 bf2142 patch...gamershell has it...install that an ul find u have thousands of servers again


----------



## extreme_chaos420 (Nov 28, 2007)

my punkbuster isnt working and i think its cuz i hvae vista im playin 2142 and i downloded the punkbuster setup thing and its still not workin i tried modifying my battlefield in control panel and it gave me the punk buster option i did that 3 times and i still get punkbustered im only playin the for like 5 mins and i get punkbustered, im playi8n the game the right way followin all orders and rules and not kill my own team and im out of ideas can one of yall help me out here??


----------



## Strae (Jul 28, 2007)

Just happened to stumble across this while trying to figure out why my BF2142 keeps asking for a CD after I just installed it, patched it, and installed Northern Strike (legitly)

Back when my game worked properly I too had the PB dc'ing you from servers for no reason. They way I found online to fix it was by doing the following...

Start your game
Downsize (Alt+Esc or Alt+Tab)
Ctrl+Alt+Del
Click the Processes Tab
Right click BF2142
Click Set Affinity
Uncheck one of your processors
Hit OK
Go back into your game
Enjoy

BF2142/PB doesn't like being run on Dual Cores so this is how you solve that problem.

Hope that helps...


----------

